# Contest!



## welshrider1904 (Nov 18, 2011)

*What you have to do- Just simply pick any picture of Molly and Julie/just Julie and draw it, paint it, do what ever you like with it, however, I do not allow pictures of Molly and Julie to be posted anywhere else without my permisson! Post finished artistic work here and I'll pick a winner on the 1st of December 2011. Hurry up, prizes are below!*

*1st-Carrot cake!*
*2nd-Carrot cupcake!*
*3rd-Carrot cookie!*

*Good luck .*

*Please participate, the more pictures the better, we don't know how long Julie has left with us and Molly loves her so much, I created this contest so that Molly has something to remember Julie by when she passes away. Julie is 24 soon and was recently diagnosed with cushings.*

*All of these photos and more can be found here in fullscale-http://www.horseforum.com/horses.php?horse=10969 and here- Pictures - Juliet *


----------



## kaity8 (Nov 3, 2010)

those pics rock! :O:1;D


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

Fantastic contest, probably the best contest horseforum has ever had! I'm entering!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

Here's the first one, more to come


----------



## Chestnuts73 (Oct 14, 2011)

here is one and i am doing another one right now
bring it on Marlea Warlea LOL
i think this contest is a really good idea 
anyway here you go


----------



## Chestnuts73 (Oct 14, 2011)

ohh shoot did i do it wrong? are they all of Julie


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

lol it's on like donkey kong!


----------



## welshrider1904 (Nov 18, 2011)

They're all brilliant so far!


----------

